# Fitzmar



## FITZMAR (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all I'm on my cell phone hunt and peck nice to be with all drop me a line if you want I'll try to get back to you. FITZMAR


----------



## Firebir1 (Jul 24, 2014)

hello fitzmar love the Irwin 30 good boat


----------



## FITZMAR (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi I'm still getting used to this


----------



## FITZMAR (Jan 23, 2011)

Firebir1 are you there?


----------



## Firebir1 (Jul 24, 2014)

yes I have a Bristol 32 working on it these days takes lots of patience


----------



## Firebir1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Have to do the teak , recoring, varnish on and on


----------



## FITZMAR (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi firebir1


----------



## Firebir1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi fitzmar


----------



## FITZMAR (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Firebir1*

Hi Firebir1


----------



## FITZMAR (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got to look into some bottom paint what do you think? Or do you think it's to late?


----------



## Firebir1 (Jul 24, 2014)

your getting the hang of it now. I surf then just check back in .


----------



## Firebir1 (Jul 24, 2014)

how is the bottom paint doing ablative antifouling stuff


----------



## Firebir1 (Jul 24, 2014)

You and another boater I know have some good topside paint looks real nice.


----------



## FITZMAR (Jan 23, 2011)

Ya I hope my motor still runs good,it should.


----------



## Firebir1 (Jul 24, 2014)

it ran good all the way down the bay good shake down cruise


----------



## Mr. Bubs (Aug 21, 2013)

There's a chat room on this site in case you didn't already know.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Mr. Bubs said:


> There's a chat room on this site in case you didn't already know.


And at this moment, it's pretty much the only thing that's working in the forum.


----------

